# Showing off my Snow White's



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

Recently purchased three little some Anubias Nana Snow White and a Anubias Nana Pinto for good measure lol.

Decided to show them off and wanted to see if anyone has some larger more established Snow Whites. Looks like as they get bigger they are a green leaf/variegated plant with the new leaves being bright white? Am I off on this? I cannot seem to find any pictures of them in more established settings. Would love to see some pictures of older plants.

Sorry about the contrast on the photos. Last photo being the pinto.


Anyways enjoy!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, very nice! Where did you purchase them?


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Wow, very nice! Where did you purchase them?


Buce Plant. Good prices for TC's (29 or 39ea?) Super smooth transaction shipped them day after I ordered.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Those are beautiful plants. Keep us posted


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohmygosh, I was eyeballing those. Those are gorgeous! Congrats.  And yeah, their black friday sale was dangerous...


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

beautiful. I'm gonna have to get some now. thanks for showing it off =D


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow, those snow whites look amazing! 

BTW: I've kept a few pintos and all of my new growth comes in green/mostly green. I get so excited every time a new leaf sprouts, then it opens up and its green. Is there a trick to encouraging the white? Your pinto has greener leaves in the back with new growth being very white. Mine is exactly opposite with nice whiter leaves when I purchased it, and I'm turning it back to green somehow. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

how long has the snow white been in the tank?


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

ENG said:


> Recently purchased three little some Anubias Nana Snow White and a Anubias Nana Pinto for good measure lol.
> 
> Decided to show them off and wanted to see if anyone has some larger more established Snow Whites. Looks like as they get bigger they are a green leaf/variegated plant with the new leaves being bright white? Am I off on this? I cannot seem to find any pictures of them in more established settings. Would love to see some pictures of older plants.
> 
> ...


I have some in my tank. when i first got them they are white but now they develop more green than white. I am not sure why other plants in the tank are healthy but not this white anubias.


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> how long has the snow white been in the tank?


Just a day. 



houstonreef said:


> I have some in my tank. when i first got them they are white but now they develop more green than white. I am not sure why other plants in the tank are healthy but not this white anubias.


Don't hide them id love to see a picture!



KayakJimW said:


> Wow, those snow whites look amazing!
> 
> BTW: I've kept a few pintos and all of my new growth comes in green/mostly green. I get so excited every time a new leaf sprouts, then it opens up and its green. Is there a trick to encouraging the white? Your pinto has greener leaves in the back with new growth being very white. Mine is exactly opposite with nice whiter leaves when I purchased it, and I'm turning it back to green somehow. Any thoughts on that?


I am no expert but know enough to be dangerous... In my business I do a lot of fertilization for various types of plants mostly grasses but, I do treat palm trees and ornamental bushes. Any plant's with white leaves have no chlorophyll in it when it comes to so in order for the white leaves to survive they need to get nutrition for the leaves that are photosynthesizing. Anubias are generally a low light plant with lower nutrition needs. I would imagine for the plant to support the white tissue it has they would need higher light primarily.

Before anyone jumps in here and says that some white plants do produce chlorophyll and they only look white because of how they reflect the light off the leaves I do not think this is the case with these guys. 

Snow whites- They have light green stems/yellow I would imagine they actually do have SOME chlorophyll in the leaves if that is true (and I cannot see how they don't) that would mean high intensity light for growth.

Pintos- The white areas I believe contain no chlorophyll and would rely solely on the green leaves for their nutrition meaning higher intensity light to support the white tissue.

Just taking my knowledge of other plant types to support this. This is my first time keeping these so ill try to keep posted. If anyone has any actual FACTS about these I would love to know. There is very little info out there on the snow whites.



thechibi said:


> Ohmygosh, I was eyeballing those. Those are gorgeous! Congrats.  And yeah, their black friday sale was dangerous...


I know... I think I spent 150 on these 4 and spent that again on another site for shrimp. Cant contain myself. lol


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

ENG said:


> ...I would imagine for the plant to support the white tissue it has they would need higher light primarily.
> 
> Before anyone jumps in here and says that some white plants do produce chlorophyll and they only look white because of how they reflect the light off the leaves I do not think this is the case with these guys.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I was thinking along the same lines of less green needs more light, but I've been unable to find the balance myself. Toying around with intensity and photoperiod but all that seems to benefit is the algae so far. It's a work in progress... I too agree, would love to know more about them. Big fan of Anubias (mostly the smaller varieties) and really want to grow some petite pintos. These are my practice round before I invest in the petites. It just seems like dumb luck at this point, some tanks grow hella white anubias and some folks' pintos revert back to green. But the answer is out there and we'll find it!

Found this interesting too: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/306969-anybody-else-growing-white-anubias.html
Lots of varying opinions throughout, and good info by Tom in post #28

Thanks again for this thread, I look forward to seeing how the snow whites and pinto do for you, and learn more about white anubias along the way


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

They look amazing! I picked up a "standard" white anubias, but have run into the issue that it's literally indistinguishable from my pinto since the truly white leaves fell off in shipment. I've got my anubias collector tank, but it's a shame that is so low light if I need hough light for these beauties.


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

KayakJimW said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking along the same lines of less green needs more light, but I've been unable to find the balance myself. Toying around with intensity and photoperiod but all that seems to benefit is the algae so far. It's a work in progress... I too agree, would love to know more about them. Big fan of Anubias (mostly the smaller varieties) and really want to grow some petite pintos. These are my practice round before I invest in the petites. It just seems like dumb luck at this point, some tanks grow hella white anubias and some folks' pintos revert back to green. But the answer is out there and we'll find it!
> 
> Found this interesting too: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/306969-anybody-else-growing-white-anubias.html
> Lots of varying opinions throughout, and good info by Tom in post #28
> ...


I am battling a bit of stag horn right now so I know the feeling. Been dosing extra phosphates and that seems to be helping a lot with the stag. (med/med-high light with co2) Having just one fert off can make things funky sometimes.

Thanks for the link, good read!




Kehy said:


> They look amazing! I picked up a "standard" white anubias, but have run into the issue that it's literally indistinguishable from my pinto since the truly white leaves fell off in shipment. I've got my anubias collector tank, but it's a shame that is so low light if I need hough light for these beauties.


My first white plants hopefully being in a high tech set up help's keep more of the white.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

ENG said:


> Buce Plant. Good prices for TC's (29 or 39ea?) Super smooth transaction shipped them day after I ordered.


You can get them for $15(sale) at

https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/products/anubias-marble-white-in-nano-vitro

It has probably 2 to 3 rhizomes bunched up in the little tub. The trick is to let it grow bigger until the rhizomes are big enough to split with ease. You can do it as soon as you get them just do it with care.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Those aren't the pure snow white ones, though. The marbled ones are amazing, too!


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> You can get them for $15(sale) at
> 
> https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/products/anubias-marble-white-in-nano-vitro
> 
> It has probably 2 to 3 rhizomes bunched up in the little tub. The trick is to let it grow bigger until the rhizomes are big enough to split with ease. You can do it as soon as you get them just do it with care.


Great find! Those are slightly different than the snow whites though (allegedly lol).


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Kehy said:


> They look amazing! I picked up a "standard" white anubias, but have run into the issue that it's literally indistinguishable from my pinto since the truly white leaves fell off in shipment. I've got my anubias collector tank, but it's a shame _that is so low light_ if I need hough light for these beauties.



Anubias can tolerate low light-that doesn't mean it doesn't like more. IME it thrives under higher light. I have stardust and pintos that had been in a lower light and frankly neglected tank. Honestly I had forgotten they were variegated as the leaves were regular green and covered with algae. 

I set up a new tank with strong LEDs and fertilizers. It's easy to see the difference good lighting makes. The new growth is clearly variegated. I will attach a pic and you can see how dark green the older foliage is and how different the new growth looks. 

OP, that snow white is a stunner! Must get some for myself.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice pics. They arent going to stay that way of course. 

It would be very interesting to see how they adapt to being submerged if you could update this thread with pics every month or two.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

CharleeFoxtrot said:


> Anubias can tolerate low light-that doesn't mean it doesn't like more. IME it thrives under higher light. I have stardust and pintos that had been in a lower light and frankly neglected tank. Honestly I had forgotten they were variegated as the leaves were regular green and covered with algae.
> 
> I set up a new tank with strong LEDs and fertilizers. It's easy to see the difference good lighting makes. The new growth is clearly variegated. I will attach a pic and you can see how dark green the older foliage is and how different the new growth looks.
> 
> OP, that snow white is a stunner! Must get some for myself.


It's low light for the sake of repelling algae, but the anubias themselves are doing quite well. Oddly enough I've had the opposite effect where low light and utter neglect increased the amount of white in my stardust. The rest of the anubias also thrived happily in such conditions.


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

CharleeFoxtrot said:


> Anubias can tolerate low light-that doesn't mean it doesn't like more. IME it thrives under higher light. I have stardust and pintos that had been in a lower light and frankly neglected tank. Honestly I had forgotten they were variegated as the leaves were regular green and covered with algae.
> 
> I set up a new tank with strong LEDs and fertilizers. It's easy to see the difference good lighting makes. The new growth is clearly variegated. I will attach a pic and you can see how dark green the older foliage is and how different the new growth looks.
> 
> OP, that snow white is a stunner! Must get some for myself.


That was kind of my hypothesis. Poster a few comments below you sates otherwise.... Only time will tell with mine.



burr740 said:


> Nice pics. They arent going to stay that way of course.
> 
> It would be very interesting to see how they adapt to being submerged if you could update this thread with pics every month or two.


I intend to update for my own sake ha



Kehy said:


> It's low light for the sake of repelling algae, but the anubias themselves are doing quite well. Oddly enough I've had the opposite effect where low light and utter neglect increased the amount of white in my stardust. The rest of the anubias also thrived happily in such conditions.


Interesting to hear that.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

All I know is, more pictures=good. because dang, those are gorgeous. I'm so, so tempted.


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

Figured I would give an update. Its been just about a week. They haven't changed enough to take pictures but to the naked eye you can see new growth coming in and so far it is pure white I cannot get any pearling off of them (not that I expected any lol) but I am supper excited to see the new growth. 

Will post pictures in another 3 weeks or so...


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

That sounds amazing! Man, I'm tempted to save up for one or two now and see if I got room to squeak one in.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> You can get them for $15(sale) at
> 
> https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/products/anubias-marble-white-in-nano-vitro
> 
> It has probably 2 to 3 rhizomes bunched up in the little tub. The trick is to let it grow bigger until the rhizomes are big enough to split with ease. You can do it as soon as you get them just do it with care.


So I caved immediately and bought a pot of that anubias, and it arrived yesterday. It's spectacular! Only a few leaves have any trace of green on them, and stems and rhizome are also white. This might not be a Snow White, but it's dang near close! I'm planning on leaving it in its cup to grow a bit more before I plant it in a medium-high light tank with co2.

I also bought TC cups of Piptospatha Ridleyi and Homalomena sp. Sekadau. This is the first time I've bought any TC plants, and while it'll still be about a week or more before I add them to my tanks, I both have time to do so, and I don't have to worry about them growing sideways or needing extra attention. This is great!


----------



## ENG (Jun 23, 2018)

Kehy said:


> So I caved immediately and bought a pot of that anubias, and it arrived yesterday. It's spectacular! Only a few leaves have any trace of green on them, and stems and rhizome are also white. This might not be a Snow White, but it's dang near close! I'm planning on leaving it in its cup to grow a bit more before I plant it in a medium-high light tank with co2.
> 
> I also bought TC cups of Piptospatha Ridleyi and Homalomena sp. Sekadau. This is the first time I've bought any TC plants, and while it'll still be about a week or more before I add them to my tanks, I both have time to do so, and I don't have to worry about them growing sideways or needing extra attention. This is great!


Keep us updated. These are really fun plants!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I may swap my dead java fern for an anubias, though I'd have to grab a rock to anchor it to. But dang, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

The truly white ones deserve some strong language when describing their beauty!

I wanted to get some because a local TC guy was doing a really special offer where they were like USD10+ per cup but you needed to get a few at a time and the finances got diverted somewhere since they weren't exactly top priority with me.


----------



## Devin187 (Nov 4, 2018)

Those look amazing! I have planned for some Pinto in my new build!


----------

